# Another LGD breed for us thread -kids



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I've have a 50 acre farm with woven wire parameter fence around the majority of it. I've heard that Great Pyrenees bark quite a bit and I'm not so remote that I do not have neighbors so I'm thinking Anatolians may be the way to go.

My primary concern is that I have 2 4 year old nieces and many other neighbor children that will visit the farm. I absolutely will not tolerate any aggression towards children... I realize that every dog is different and breed traits can be overstated but does this mean I should be looking strictly at Great Pyrenees lines? Are there any other breeds I should look at?

Edit: We will have some sheep, poultry, pigs and cattle possibly some goats. I have an orchard on the farm so the smaller grazing animals will be used to keep the grass in order and the chickens hopefully some of the pests down around the trees. The farm is in Kentucky so coyotes (a lot), raccoons and stray dogs are the primary concern but we do have black bears (rare) and bobcats, fox etc.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm unable to respond to your inquiry simply because it does not contain enough information as to what you are wanting an LGD to guard? I heard the 50 acre with most of it fenced; but what animals are you raising in that fencing? What predators are you encountering in your area?

There are quite a few great LGD breeds available in America to choose from. Yet many people thinking they need an LGD are really only needing a good guard dog. (Many of those breeds around too.) Also, you may actually only be wanting a "family/social" dog that is friendly to children, whether they be yours or your neighbors. (Many of that type of dog in America too.)

Thus, you will get more responsible answers that might be of more help if you will identify what you raise on your place and what the dog you get will need to do.


----------



## CelestielAcres (Sep 16, 2016)

dyrne said:


> I've have a 50 acre farm with woven wire parameter fence around the majority of it. I've heard that Great Pyrenees bark quite a bit and I'm not so remote that I do not have neighbors so I'm thinking Anatolians may be the way to go.
> 
> My primary concern is that I have 2 4 year old nieces and many other neighbor children that will visit the farm. I absolutely will not tolerate any aggression towards children... I realize that every dog is different and breed traits can be overstated but does this mean I should be looking strictly at Great Pyrenees lines? Are there any other breeds I should look at?


Pyrenees do bark a bit(some times A LOT) as that is how they deter predators with most of the barking at night. Any LGD that is protecting your ground will bark at what they perceive as a threat. I have 40 acres that mine patrol. We do have neighbors on all sides of us, no one complains of the barking. I have even asked some of them if they can hear the dogs and they have all said no. Honestly, I don't worry about it anymore, I did in the beginning but my dogs serve a purpose and I live in the country. 

My Pyrenees are amazing with all my kids and all my stock. What you are trying to protect (human, animals) will be a huge factor in what breed of dog you want.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Keep in mind that picking the 'right breed' is no guarantee.
There are different 'lines' in each breed, each individual animal in a breed is different, 
and most of all.... the _training_ of any animal can have a great affect on how that animal behaves and functions.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

I once read a post of this forum where a lady said that she always knew when one particular Anatolian was awake, because it was barking. Apparently it was a non-stop barker day and night.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Dyrne, since you will be wanting the dog to guard sheep, pigs, cattle, poultry and possibly goats, you're asking quite a bit from one dog, even an LGD. Fifty acres is a lot to protect with so many diverse animals in it.

I do understand the GP is liked by those concerned about friendliness toward children; however, most dogs can be friendly if encouraged to be. 

If you're wanting the LGD to stay with your stock, then the responsibility of "training *children*" to respect that LGD's boundaries is yours...not the dogs. No child should be left to venture where it wants to over such an amount of acreage anyway, especially with coyotes, bobcats and black bears around. And if you're wanting the LGD to protect against such preditors, you reall need more than one so there will be backup when needed.

I am partial to the Karakachan simply because it is the only LGD I've experience with. My place is only 6 acres so this LGD of mine has decided everything living here is hers to guard, including humans. Still she has learned to let strangers on the place...if I let them on the place and am with them. Her backup is a Labradore and together they do a nice job of keeping predators at bay, even to have intimidated everything so nothing has shown up here for quite awhile. Even flying predators are not permitted to land.

Yes there are other LGD breeds that will work for you, each having its own strengths/weaknesses. Your doing research prior to getting one speaks well for you. Just remember what some forget, i.e. it is not only what type/breed of dog can serve your needs; but also can you serve it's needs.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Anatolians can be very aggressive. It&#8217;s not what I would choose for visiting children. If you want a deterrent, GP&#8217;s are wonderful. If you want something that will kill prey, GP&#8217;s will usually not do this. Many people are successful with donkeys, even minis. If you have two they will work as a team to protect their herd. As written above, we really need more information on where you live, what predators are there.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I raised Anatolians for many years and my grandchildren were safe with them. It comes down to socializing the dogs. They are amazing creatures but you can't expect to throw them out with stock and then walk away. If you think about it, we ask a great deal from a LGD. We want them to realize the difference between what's ok in the pasture and what is not. We want them to protect our livestock from everything yet understand that this human is OK but the one trying to steal your sheep isn't. It's a fine line and A BIG responsibility to have them. Mine never left the pasture with their goats. I didn't love-dovie all over them but they knew I was the meal ticket, the shot giver, the one that would say "Back off" if they were barking at a strange car coming down the drive. My vet came to me, I never loaded the dogs into my SUV and took them to the vet. (that's asking for trouble from a dog that is 100% with their livestock) I can't tell you step by step how they were trained or socialized because each dog was different. You earn their respect, discipline when necessary, and give praise. I think the biggest misconception that folks have with LGD is that they "know" everything about protecting from the get-go. But honestly, you have to help educate them. And every time you add something new to the farm, that education must continue. I used a Border collie and my Anatolians learned he was ok and NOT hurting their charges. When I added a handful of sheep, new training time. I never mastered protecting chickens except with one dog. She'd lay in the pasture all day with the chickens climbing all over her. My male would have been eating chicken for lunch....
I know everyone has had different experiences and I by no means want to argue LGD breeds, I'd just like folks to know that your LGD is what YOU make them.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have Anatolians. They bark at anything that moves even each other, and they do this all night long. I haven't lost a goat in years. My dogs are very good with children, but don't like strange adults at all. They have never attacked anybody, but they put on a great show. The large male will run down and kill coyotes, then bring the body up into the yard to show off. Keeping LGD's aint for everybody.

Muleskinner2


----------

